# Check list for new pro haunt- advice?



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

A group of us from here is looking to put on a pro haunt.A haunted trail in the woods..transportation is either walking or via haywagon/tractor.Not sure.

Could an experienced haunter suggest a checklist of what we need? We know we need liability insurance, but if we had the haunted trail at a YMCA or scout camp, wouldn't their already existing liability insurance cover us (with possibly a small rider attached specifying the event), instead of us having to buy our own insurance at a different, independent location? How do we know what the building/fire codes are for any non-permanent structures? Does our requirements differ from say, a circus's? 
What items to we need on our "to do" list in terms of dealing with Big Brother? Thanks!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Here is a familiar poster. Have been involved with a pro haunt for five years and working in the entertainment industry for years. I do know alot of the code for something like this. Fire codes for example. Every build used for the haunt must have working smoke detectors, backup or emergency lighting that works in the event of a power failure. Fire extinguishers at every entrance and exit. Temporary or tunnel walls have a for the most part a minimum spacing. There should be a posted emergency exit in the middle of a large attraction. And lighted exit signs. Every extension cord must be grounded and in good shape. No ground cheaters no 2 wire extention cords. In this area, no stairs or trip hazards. Example. A change in flooring greater that 3/8 of an inch must be fixed. Even tents that are enclosed must have smoke detectors emergency lighting and posted exits. 

The site in consideration is privately owned. The event will need to have it's own insurance. I can't answer as many questions about the insurence. But I need to make sure insurance is right and enough for my own
Protection as I am the owner of this location.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

There is a book I am planning to buy. So you want to be a haunt entrapenuar. I know, I spelled it wrong. But I am told this book is a great resource.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh good! I didn't know anyone was on this aspect of it. Sounds like you are nailing down the loose ends. If you need me to make phone calls to get the process rolling during they day, I can. Insurance might be our Achille's Heel.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Hi there,
As for the insurance, give Ken a call. He deals with haunted attractions.
I have used him in the past and I will again this year.

Ken Donat

Westland Insurance Services

1136 E Main St, Suite 205

Reedsburg ,Wisconsin 53959

608 768 0401

608 343 0273 cell

[email protected]

Depending on the location, the fire chief should be able to answer any questions or put you in the right direction.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

If your thinking about opening a haunt, start by reading both of Kelly Allen's books. http://hauntbook.com/

He is an amazing wealth of knowledge. I have known him for years, very knowledgeable, has been running a very successful haunt for a while now.


----------



## grantbrott (Feb 22, 2010)

On the fire code aspect, it will be a little different if you are doing an outdoor haunt so you will want to contact your local fire marshal and find out what they will require of you to put the event on. From what I have seen the requirements for fire codes can vary a little from location to location so the best bet on this is to contact your fire marshal and ask them exactly what you asked here, they will be able to go over all the specifics and doing it ahead of construction will benefit you so you do not do anything ahead of time that they may not allow.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Debbie contact your city and just ask. I started talking to my city 7 months in advance and barely got our permit in time. Every City handles things differently. Ours actually required everything to be drown up by a licensed Architect. And the city inspector did the fire inspection not the fire Marshal.
Also I agree, Kelly's Hauntbook is a wealth of information on starting up, and I can not say enough great things about Ken Donat.


----------

